# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Fotoalbumi I Grupeve Rap Shqiptare

## The Dardha

Ketu po bej nje prezantim te grupeve me foto edhe pak informacion mbi _repiste_ shqiptare nga mbare trevat shqiptare si ne Shqiperi ashtu edhe neper bote.

 Rinia  (disa vargje)

 Jam shqiptar ne mergim
per para kemi dal ne kerkim
por vetem nje uje ne vrim
se gjithe parane po e pim

Pse mundohem te flas me rim
kjo sdo me thene qe eshte repim
po keto jan gjera si fillim
se kam qef te merem me skriptim.

THE DARDHA (C)
(une e kam qejf liriken, keshtu qe shkruaj ndonje resht _repi_ shqiptar)

----------


## The Dardha

Etno Engjujt - domethene Engjujt Etnikë ( vendorë )


- Anetaret :  Genc Prelvukaj ( psd Groph Monte ) dhe Milot Hasangjekaj ( psd Mc`M )

-Etno Engjujt ishin anetare te " Kosovas Outlawz Clan "-it 


-Viti I lindjes - Genci - 1981 , Miloti - 1982 

-Vendi I lindjes - Prishtine 

-Viti I formimit - 1997


-Albumi I pare - " Dua te jetoj me mire " i nxjerre ne prill te vitit 2000 ( 8 kenge )

-Kompozitoret e albumit t`pare - Florent Boshnjaku , Naim Krasniqi , Enis Presheva, Artan Rexhepi .

----------


## The Dardha

_Hardcore Underground Gangsta Sickness Urban Detroit-Style East-Coast_ 

Grupi kendon me shume ne anglisht por kane nje vecanti se janë të rinj shqiptarë dhe sapo e kane filluar karrierën.

----------


## The Dardha

Me Kenget:

.:: Prishtina Fuckin City ::.   .:: 4 all Bitchez ::.   .:: Nga rruga e lindjes::.

 .:: K.O.L.C dhe GHETTO ::.   .:: G Funk Geloxia ::.

(Ndalohet degjimi i ketij grupi nen moshen 18)

http://www.albanianrap.cjb.net/ nje website per disa grupe rep shqiptaresh te dardanise

----------


## XimiD

Hallall plako  po  duhet  e  shtosh  dhe  grupin  nga Tirona
_2 FARM_  !     Ata jane me TE MIRET !

----------


## The Dardha

Shqiponja:

Dy duart e kryqezuara ne gjoks qe formojne shqiponjen shqiptare. Per ata qe jane per sportin e lirikes shqiptare.

Per fansat e muzikes _rap_ shqiptare: http://www.angelfire.com/ks/albert/AlbnMusic.htm
Ketu duhet te keni _Real Player_ qe t'i degjoni.

Kjo eshte faqja zyrtare e grupit Etno Engjujt:
www.etnoengjujt.com
Ketu duhet te keni _Macromedia Flash Player 6_

----------


## The Dardha

Jam ne kerkim te grupeve 2 Farm, 2 Die 4, The Dreams si dhe 2po2, Albanian G, Prishtina Clan, Kosova Outlaws, Hija e Jetes, Tempulli G...etj etj

Nderkoh ja nje faqe tjeter:
http://www.geocities.com/muja_valmiri/Albanian-Rap.html

Por eshte e veshtire se duhet qe autoret te japin leje per publikimin e tyre.
Per ata qe duan te ecin me ritme te njejta me muziken rep shqiptare do  mundohem te sjell sa me shume informacion.

----------


## Ryder

Personi i mesiperm eshte i kerkuar nga FBI,CIA,INTERPOL dhe policia elektrike  :buzeqeshje: )
Nqs e shifni konsiderojeni te rrezikshem dhe te armatosur me arme te sofistikuara (UZI, AK 47, Magnun 44 dhe bisht fshese te holluar)  
 :terroristi:  

Cmimi per kapjen e tij eshte 1000000000 dinare maqedonas (10 us $)

Peace out man

----------


## The Dardha

Grupi Rep i Prishtines 2po2

----------


## DARDANASI

grupi 2 po 2 nga Prishtina.

4 real  ppl

----------


## Ryder

young gunz nqs i gjen i madh je

----------


## Gjergji T.

yo yo homies!
te nolte keta rrepistat shqiptare vallaj....e kane kap mire....vetem te kishin nonji producent te mire se arranxhimet muzikore jane si ato kenget e festivalit te fatosave

And Ill be rollin down the street, smokin indo, sippin on gin and juice
Laid back, with my mind on my money and my money on my mind
Rollin down the street, smokin indo, sippin on gin and juice
Laid back, with my mind on my money and my money on my mind
Rollin down the street, smokin indo, sippin on gin and juice
Biatch, with my mind on my money and my money on my mind
Rollin down the street, smokin indo, sippin on gin and juice biatch
Biatch, with my mind on my money and my money on my mind.....

----------


## shigjeta

Nga te gjitha rrymat muzikore per cudi vetem me rrepin nuk I shikoj te lidhur shqiptaret.

----------


## The Dardha

Ne disa pika ke te drejte se pash nje kenge te vjeter ritrasmetim ne ish festivalin shqiptar kur kam degjuar kam qeshur 15 min sa su meka.

Si shkonte fare... :perqeshje:

----------


## Vinjol

vallai une po mundohem me e nis njihere kete foto sado qe eshte e veshtire me falni neqofte se ska ardhur ............

----------


## Salambo

si ishin kto grupet si shpirt...
edhe meqe ra fjala...rap shqip ka lezet. tingellon me mire se ne anglisht madje. Ritmi i Rruges(my fav) ka kenge shuuuume te bukura. sidomos it's a shame dhe humba rinine qe ua di permendesh.Po ca grupe te reja rap qe dolen ne tr si "stop s3s" , "maximum", "spektri blu", etj,gjithe ato te qemal stafa dmth.di njeri c'u bene ato grupe?
tani pres vetem te dali disko music in albanian...that would be cool.lol
ps:it's true what they say, Albs do rule... :shkelje syri:

----------


## cristal

a ka mundesi te na gjej ndonjeri ndonje kenge per te degjuar nga grupi  2farm................me sollen nje cd nga tirana te topalbaniaradio dhe kishin shume kenge te bukura dhe kam kureshtje per te degjuar me shume...........shnet te gjitheve

----------


## The Dardha

Nje nga grupet me te vjetra ne boten e Repit shqiptar ne vitin 1995 prezantohen me albumin e pare dhe afirmohen ne bote ne vitin 1996.

P.S. 2 Farm ka nxjerr disa kenge te reja por qe smun tju them shume per ta se smund te gjej nje url qe te degjohen online.

----------


## Salambo

teksti ne vijim eshte nga Stop Stres, "Premtime dhe Fjale"

me premtove 
shume kohe me pare
fjale dhe vetem fjale
dhe ne k'to momente
ti nje tjeter ke prane
nje tjeter djale degjon,
degjon po ato fjale
ashtu si une dikur 
shume e shume kohe me pare

I degjoja, 
te gjith' ato fjale
pa e kuptuar
i besoja,
besoja ato fjale
pa e menduar
se nje dite do t'ikje
dhe do t'me lije vetem
dhe t'gjitha premtimet
vec fjale mbeten

      (refreni)
premtuam fjale,fjale pafund
e s'menduam per me vone
nuk arrite te kuptoje 
nje zemer kur dashuron
ashtu dhe sot e kesaj dite
ashtu si shume kohe me pare
jo asgje nuk ka ndryshuar
dhe premtimet mbeten fjale

Ndoshta te kujtohet
kur me thoje dikur
se me doje shume
e s'do t'me lije kurre
ndonese ti vet u largove ngadale
duke lene premtime,
premtime dhe fjale

bien gjethe vjeshte
mbi parkun tone te vjeter
kurre nuk do te shkojme
jo asnjehere tjeter
e askush nuk do t'na shohe te perqafuar
ne rruge si e panjohur
ti kalon pa me shikuar

sidoqofte kujtimet 
mbeten vec kujtime
ku brenda prehen lote
fjale dhe premtime
ndoshta nje dite 
do t'i kemi harruar
si nje fjale e pa thene,
si nje fjale e pa shkruar...

Shpresoj t'iu pelqeje,nuk e di pse po kjo kenge me ben gjithmone te qaj...jo vetem qe ka tekst te bukur po dhe muzika eshte shume e lezetshme... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## The Dardha

Keto jane vargje nga grup rep???

Ne se po do te isha shum kurrioz si une edhe lexuest te tjere se kush eshte ky grup si i quajn edhe pak biografi do te ngjallte interes.

Po mundohem per 2Farm ti sjell ne kete pjes te forumit...

----------

